# Moving to Australia



## nakul (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey

I have just started planning to Immigrate to Aus. Would like to know the following :
1. What is the Job Opportunity for Accounts Professional (CPA Level of Aus)
2. What is the Average Wages for the above
3. What would be the Cost of Living for a couple

Apart from the above any further advice would be more than appreciated

Regards


----------



## y0uzil (Jun 3, 2011)

I love AUS too


----------

